# Re-Launch of HalloweenRadio.com 365/24/7



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not hearing anything.... Anybody else?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Let us know when you have a link banner Larry so I can place one on my websites.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome. Should have some banners within a day or 2.

Thanks much.


Halloweiner said:


> Let us know when you have a link banner Larry so I can place one on my websites.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

This is awesome Larry. Great job once again bringing us some fantastic halloween stuff. You rock man.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Great collection of tunes Larry! How about a banner so I can put a link on my website?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much all!!!

I have created some new banners for HalloweenRadio.com

They can be found here: http://halloweenradio.com/promote.php


Thanks much!!!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not hearing anything, either.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Do you have a fast connection? How fast is your internet connection? A slow Dial-up connection will have a hard time.

If you use firefox, it has to be configured properly for streaming audio with an external program.


Savage Night said:


> I'm not hearing anything, either.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

larry said:


> Do you have a fast connection? How fast is your internet connection? A slow Dial-up connection will have a hard time.
> 
> If you use firefox, it has to be configured properly for streaming audio with an external program.


I've got high speed cable connection and I use internet explorer.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Please send me a private message and give full details of exactly what happens when you attempt to listen.

Thanks.


Savage Night said:


> I've got high speed cable connection and I use internet explorer.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm on DSL and it plays fine under XP on my laptop.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

It works for me, through iTunes. Man, I'm glad someone brought this thread back up. I was looking all over the internet for it the other day.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Larry, 
Great site... Thanks for the work you put into this... i listen to it every day at work.... AND, i had requested a song, the VERY next day it was up! 
Great station, Great work! woot!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Glad you like it. 

Thanks!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Any word on when the radio will be back up?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the interest. Still looking for us to broadcast great content and still broadcast legally. And of course a way that we can afford it. Good is important...Legal is important


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Larry! 
I'm missing my halloween radio... is it still on live365?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi,

No Halloween Radio at the moment. Searching for a new solution.

Thanks.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

awwwww, bummer *sob*
it was so cool last year


----------

